# Painting an MDF loft hatch



## Maherees (21 Dec 2021)

HI all,
I recently had my loft hatch replaced with a ladder(ed) one but I could not re-use the old hatch. So now I have a dull brown hatch in my white ceiling. 
As its made of MDF, google tells me I need to prime then paint, but do i also need an undercoat? Probably do not need much paint.
thanks


----------



## Amanda P (21 Dec 2021)

Undercoat’s not used so often these days. I think its purpose is to provide coverage more cheaply than a glossy top coat, so that you don’t need so much gloss.

If you’re using white primer, use two coats, sanding lightly between them. Sand lightly again (just to de-nib), then gloss.

If you have grey or pink primer, you might need an extra coat of the white, but that’s probably cheaper than buying three separate tins (primer, undercoat, gloss).

If possible, I’d suggest removing the door and putting it flat on a table or something rather than trying to paint it overhead. Avoid non-drip glosses; just use thin coats of “professional” gloss, rubbing down with fine wet-and-dry paper used wet between coats, and leaving each gloss coat to dry for a couple of days before touching it.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Dec 2021)

just keep applying coats of white emulsion until you are happy with coverage and then pop it back up there when dry


----------



## newts (21 Dec 2021)

The brown tends to bleed through on mdf
A couple of coats of zinsser 123 primer, make sure each coat is fully dried before applying the next. Followed by 2 coats of satin/gloss finish & all will be good👍


----------



## Cycleops (21 Dec 2021)

Amanda P said:


> Undercoat’s not used so often these days. I think its purpose is to provide coverage more cheaply than a glossy top coat, so that you don’t need so much gloss.
> 
> If you’re using white primer, use two coats, sanding lightly between them. Sand lightly again (just to de-nib), then gloss.
> 
> ...


Blimey, that'll give it a better finish than a Rolls-Royce 

You'll have people coming from all over Northamptonshire to see it @Maherees


----------



## Tail End Charlie (21 Dec 2021)

MDF is much more absorbent, esp on the edges, than wood. Hence you need a special primer, either Zinsser 123 as mentioned above, or similar. If you use a normal primer you run the chance of things swelling. Some people get away with it, but you may be unlucky.


----------



## Bike Tyson (21 Dec 2021)

I would just use Zinsser BIN, couple of coats with a roller and leave it. never used Zinsser 123 but am guessing its similiar?


----------



## MichaelW2 (21 Dec 2021)

If hinges are fixed, dont remove them from mdf, the screw holes are not as durable as wooden material. Remove them from the door frame which is what I do with any door.


----------



## presta (21 Dec 2021)

I wouldn't dream of painting anything without primer, undercoat and top coat, single coat painting looks atrocious. At best it looks thin and watery, at worst every little blemish and flake in the old paint stick out like a sore thumb. Dulux primer, top coat and undercoat are a total of 225 microns thick, compared with 83 microns for one coat of single coat gloss.


----------



## Moodyman (21 Dec 2021)

Water based primer, sand, gloss, sand, gloss.

Gloss preferably with roller for smoother finish.

If using brush, might need third coat to hide inconsistency.


----------



## sheddy (21 Dec 2021)

Wait until the heating is off, remove hatch and paint outside ?


----------



## T4tomo (21 Dec 2021)

Maybe change the topic title to "painting the Sistine chapel" then some of this advice will make more sense.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2021)

I've used Zinsser with great success on furniture and pine fitted wardrobes but I haven't tried on MDF. I did though have to paint two large MDF cupboards. There are specific paints for MDF, I suggest you pop in to a local independent paint shop and get advice. MDF is very absorbent.


----------



## Maherees (22 Dec 2021)

Thanks all. I will need to paint it soon (in the cold).as the loft had a Wasps nest which I had to get professionally removed in the autumn.
I suppose I only need to paint one side but prime both?


----------



## newts (22 Dec 2021)

I would fully paint all round. Mdf will swell like weetabix where's there's moisture. The loft hatch is a 'cold bridge' & possible condensation point.


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Dec 2021)

I would just fit a highly insulated plastic hatch, cheaper than the paint and maintenance free.


----------



## Maherees (23 Dec 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> I would just fit a highly insulated plastic hatch, cheaper than the paint and maintenance free.


Not my choice as it was fitted by a ladder loft installation company. Sadly (for budding-amateur painters like me) they don't paint the hatch.
Have ordered Zinsser 123, sandpaper and satin paint. It'll be more fun that pulling crackers.


----------



## gbb (23 Dec 2021)

Another vote for Zinniser products after a leak stained a cieling. Several coats of emulsion didnt really do anything, one coat of Zinniser , job done.


----------

